# Valentine's Roses Make Their Comeback for 2017 - Now Available in the Shop!



## Justin (Feb 14, 2017)

It's been a year already? So it has...

Spread the love today on TBT with our fourth annual Valentine's Rose love-fest by sending one to your favourite special TBTer! Head on over to the TBT Shop right now to purchase a special Valentine's Rose at just 49 Bells for a limited time, and be sure to gift it! You must spread the love by gifting -- you can't display a rose purchased by yourself.

Oh and those historic roses from 2014, 2015, and 2016? They're back if you've got em.

Please note that on Tuesday, February 21st the roses will disappear once again until next year because much like love, roses are only temporary. 

Spread the love!
Justin

_P.S: In the past, there was a nasty glitch where if you deactivated a rose (rather than just hide), it became permanently hidden. We believe it's fixed now and you shouldn't be able to break them but it is a possibility still -- so be careful!_


----------



## Corrie (Feb 14, 2017)

Woohoo!! I love the roses so much! <3 <3 
Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2017)

ROSES!!!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 14, 2017)

Ooh nice! It's back. I've been waiting for this. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 14, 2017)

I just want to take this moment to let u all know that I love you <3


----------



## Zireael (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh how cute! It's a shame they're only temporary, those icons are adorable.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2017)

Valentine's Day is actually my favorite holiday so if you send me a rose I'll send you nothing because that's the best kind of gift <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd rather valentine's lilies


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2017)

Jake said:


> Valentine's Day is actually my favorite holiday so if you send me a rose I'll send you nothing because that's the best kind of gift <3



Nice job snagging that mod spot! Out of all people, you're differently the most deserving of being a mod. Oh and yes, Valentine's Day is the best holiday, but I think I might be just a little bias...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 14, 2017)

Why are there no more Valentine Roses in the shop?...


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for bringing it back, Justin!


----------



## Chicha (Feb 14, 2017)

These are very cute!! Thanks for stocking them, staff!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2017)

Soo. If I buy one, will my Weird Doll turn to Yellow Candy?


----------



## Flare (Feb 14, 2017)

YES.
I thought they were out of stock forever! 
Thanks for the restock!!!


----------



## Pinkbell (Feb 14, 2017)

wish i had the tbt oh well xD Its like the only one I think it sorta cute withing reach xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2017)

These are lovely!  I feel like a princess whenever someone sends me one, and I enjoy sending them to other people as well!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 14, 2017)

happy valentines day everyone !!!


----------



## f11 (Feb 14, 2017)

if you buy me one I'll be ur gf @everyone.


----------



## vel (Feb 14, 2017)

Justin said:


> Please note that on Tuesday, February 21st the roses will disappear once again until next year because much like love, roses are only temporary.



stop destroying my dreams  also happy v day y'all


----------



## Tikikata (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh, yay, these make me happy!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2017)

Roses are back <3


----------



## Venn (Feb 15, 2017)

Slightly late, happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## hayleyblack2u71 (Feb 15, 2017)

:0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 15, 2017)

*Cries* please don't take them away!  They're so beautiful and I'm finally happy with my collectible lineup!


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Will there be more roses? They aren't showing up in the TBT Shop...


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Will there be more roses? They aren't showing up in the TBT Shop...



Nope, that's it. Check the date pal!


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 16, 2017)

wait they're only temp? man, i wouldn't of bought one if i knew that...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 17, 2017)

Aw... no dating thread this year? I got so many side hoes before, and a waifu!


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 17, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> wait they're only temp? man, i wouldn't of bought one if i knew that...



Same.  They would be absolutely perfect for the rest of my collectible lineup and I loooove them, but I don't like temporary stuff like the Christmas collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2017)

I know, I really like my lineup right now.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 17, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I know, I really like my lineup right now.



I like yours too! And mine is finally decent.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aw... no dating thread this year? I got so many side hoes before, and a waifu!



what?  side hoes?!
you told me you had to work late...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 17, 2017)

It looks great, hun!


----------



## Laureline (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww sad I missed out on these.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> what?  side hoes?!
> you told me you had to work late...



Just don't do in the garage honey, that's where I work on the hoes I MEAN MY CLASSIC CARS STAY OUT OF THERE


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 20, 2017)

these are so pretty ~~~~~


----------



## Silversea (Feb 22, 2017)

Why are they only temporary anyway? That kind of defeats the point of them being collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

I feel you.  I really wanted to keep them.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 23, 2017)

They were adorable...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## vel (Mar 1, 2017)

oh did the roses disappear rip, they actually fit my aesthetic


----------

